# Unlock lag ?



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

Anyone else think this devices unlock screen is way too slow ? There's almost a pause in the animation when it reaches the end (right) side of the screen. Starting to really annoy me.


----------



## DexterMorgan (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, it is a bit slow. But this is my first android device. Came from an iPhone.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

DexterMorgan said:


> Yeah, it is a bit slow. But this is my first android device. Came from an iPhone.


Welcome to the dark side.

Love your show.


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

it may be a hair slow but it definitely is a lot smoother than my Droid X, i'm actually really happy with it


----------

